# French Connexion



## LimÃ« (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone ^^ 
Here are boys and girls living home actually  We are located near Paris ^^

From Oldest to younger: 

*Iron Fist Diana* - Girl - Irish blazed Siamese standard - 29 months. Mother of Allelujah Haptism and Roll The dice. 









*Boogie Woogie Bugle Boy* - Girl - Berkshire Black Standard - 25 months 









*Blue Suède Shoes* - Girl - Irish Russian Blue standard - 25 months - Born at home









*Roll The Dice* - Girl - Dalmatian black standard - 15 months - Diana's Daughter and Allelujah's Sister - Born at home 








*Allelujah Haptism *- Girl - Masked siamese standard rex - 15 months - Diana's Daughter and Dice's Sister, also Kid Mother - Born at home 








*
Antares One* - Boy - Self Sable dumbo double rex - 13 months - Coming from Camarattery, USA 









*
Death The Kid* - Girl - Berkshire Russian Blue Dumbo rex - 9 months - Allelujah's daughter - Born at home










*Helium *- Boy - Self Platinium (RED + Mink + US Blue) dumbo rex - 7 months - Coming from Camarattery, USA 










Next génération From Kid and Antares is coming next week ^^ The are living in a Royal Suite from Savic customized by me. Will take a picture as soon as I can.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Cute gals and boys. Love the pictures, every time I try to take good pictures my guys are always grooming themselves or trying to eat my camera. 

my only thing is that Diana doesn't look blazed, wouldn't her nose point only be around her eyes or nose bridge or complete gone? Also Roll the Dice looks like a masked, or a very odd varigated since her facial marking doesn't have silvering. Sorry not sure if sure if standards are different in France, not trying to sound rude, just curious.

I love Helium though, I love platinums


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Bonjour, hehe  Aww very sweet rats, I love the ratty faces heeh, also those pictures are amazing my cousins never stop moving around haha but they're lovely  good luck with them


----------



## LimÃ« (Jul 28, 2008)

Pictures (first ones) are from a good friend of mine ^^ 

Diana is blazed, very small one, but she has a white triangle on her nose running trough her dark "mark" ^^ 
Dice is... that's difficult xD She has spot on her body with silvering, her mask is the most define spot she has. She is not really dalmatien, but neither masked or Varigated.... I always say that she is "Dalmasked" xD 

We don't really work on standards and shows here, some do but that's not really common. I do not work on it at all, working on health is already a big hit!


----------



## dukie1346 (Jul 31, 2012)

Those are some adorable rats! Awesome pictures


----------

